# 14' x 18' Seating



## mlacek

Hello, I have a 14' x 18' theater room, with the screen on the 14' wall and a projector on the ceiling. We have three theater recliners, and want to add more chairs. The recliners take up about 2/3 of the room width, so we're not sure how we can add more. Does anyone have a similar situation and can recommend some options? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dale Rasco

mlacek said:


> Hello, I have a 14' x 18' theater room, with the screen on the 14' wall and a projector on the ceiling. We have three theater recliners, and want to add more chairs. The recliners take up about 2/3 of the room width, so we're not sure how we can add more. Does anyone have a similar situation and can recommend some options? Thanks for your help!


Is there room for a riser?


----------



## RSH

mlacek,

While the room dimensions are quote small, two rows of seating is still doable. Putting two rows of seats will limit the screen size, though. Usually you need at least 6' for the second row of seating to allow full recline without colliding with the front row. That would put the front row seating at 12' distance to the screen. If you are using 16x9 AR screen it should not be bigger then 110" diagonally. Depending how high the screen off the floor is you may need smaller or bigger (higher) riser for the second row of seating.


----------



## spartanstew

RSH said:


> mlacek,
> 
> While the room dimensions are quote small, two rows of seating is still doable. Putting two rows of seats will limit the screen size, though. Usually you need at least 6' for the second row of seating to allow full recline without colliding with the front row. That would put the front row seating at 12' distance to the screen. If you are using 16x9 AR screen it should not be bigger then 110" diagonally. Depending how high the screen off the floor is you may need smaller or bigger (higher) riser for the second row of seating.


I'll partially agree with this. I sit about 12.5' from my 126" 16:9 screen, so you can go a bit larger. However, with a length dimension of 18', your rear seats will actually be about 17' from the front (if the seats are against the back wall, your head/seat will be at least 1' in front of that), meaning that your front row would need to be about 11' (I agree with the 6' space dimension). From 11', a 110" screen would be about the max I would go.


----------



## mlacek

Ok, thanks guys. There is room for a riser, but I'm struggling with determining the layout. Is there a layout design program I can use to collaborate by uploading an image?


----------



## RSH

http://www.berkline.com/secure/planner/intro.html


----------



## mlacek

Ok, here's the current layout, with a note where I think the riser can go. What do you think?


----------



## RSH

What is the riser width?


----------



## mlacek

RSH said:


> What is the riser width?


It could be 4'x8' -4'x9' without sticking out into the walkway.


----------



## RSH

If you want to place home theater recliners on the riser, it needs to be at least 6' deep.

There are several Berkline groups like 13175, 12006 and 12010 that will allow you to put a straight set of 3 on the riser.


----------



## mlacek

How about this layout option? Is it pushing the seating too close? The riser would be a step-up into the room, and then step-down. Thoughts?


----------



## RSH

Where is the entrance?

Your configurations show individual chairs. Is that what you want to do? Or you looking to put sets of 3 with the armrests in between?


----------



## mlacek

RSH said:


> Where is the entrance?
> 
> Your configurations show individual chairs. Is that what you want to do? Or you looking to put sets of 3 with the armrests in between?


The entrance would be a step-up at the top left of the drawing, in between the chairs. The chairs would have their own armrests, and I spread them out so you can walk iun between them. 

Maybe I should push them together and down toward the roght side of the room? (that would be the bottom of the drawing).


----------



## RSH

WHy would you put the chair against the entrance? How would you be able to walk into the room? You need at least 24" for an isle.


----------



## mlacek

Sorry, here's the seating together with a walkway.


----------



## RSH

THat is fine, but I would probably keep both rows straight...


----------



## Keypadman

Seatcraft makes a pretty decent seat called the Rialto that is specifically made for row heights. They are made with a riser built into it so you won't need to build up your floor..


----------

